# SMG vs. Standard Manual for auto-x



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that we're talking about a 2.2 versus a 1.74 60' time.


I haven't palyed with Launch control at all. I have only tried it once or twice. I don't recall it kicking off until the upshift to 2nd.

The ability to launch at 3500 - 4000 RPM versus 1800 is a BIG difference.  But I am surprised at the difference.

We need to get to the drag strip with a manual M3 and one of our SMGs, and run the same tires on the same track and see the difference.

I wonder when cecil County has oepn track time?  And Alex has a manual.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Josh and I plan to do that ASAP.

I also need to spend some time there doing testing on Hohos. I need to learn how to launch on them. It is definitely more difficult than street tires, which doesn't help.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I wonder when cecil County has open track time?


I think some of the team.bar guys go up on Friday nights from time to time.

edit: Capital would be a lot closer for Nick and Josh though.

edit again: Found some links...

http://www.cecilcountydragway.com/flyers/04ccdschedule.pdf

http://www.capitolraceway.com/capitols_schedule.htm


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> I think some of the team.bar guys go up on Friday nights from time to time.
> 
> edit: Capital would be a lot closer for Nick and Josh though.
> 
> ...


What is a "Speed Unlimited ET Brackets" event? Is that just bracket racing?

From their description of the Fri. Night Test and Tune, it sounds like a mad house. 385 cars? I wonder how many runs you can realistically expect in 5 hours? One? Two?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

JST said:


> What is a "Speed Unlimited ET Brackets" event? Is that just bracket racing?
> 
> From their description of the Fri. Night Test and Tune, it sounds like a mad house. 385 cars? I wonder how many runs you can realistically expect in 5 hours? One? Two?


I think the "Speed Unlimited" thing is a competetive series. Not sure if you can just show up and join in.

It reads like they have been "trying" to get everyone 1 run on Friday nights. :yikes:

I don't know who does the websites for either of these places but they are nearly impossible to understand. :tsk:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bren said:


> I think the "Speed Unlimited" thing is a competetive series. Not sure if you can just show up and join in.
> 
> It reads like they have been "trying" to get everyone 1 run on Friday nights. :yikes:
> 
> I don't know who does the websites for either of these places but they are nearly impossible to understand. :tsk:


One of these days, I plan on heading up to a Test and Tune at Cecil County just to check it out, since I'm not far away. I'll let you know what the madness looks like.

Alex


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

if you're having issues with traction off the line with S04's then your rear air pressures are probably too high; I think they hook up great :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> if you're having issues with traction off the line with S04's then your rear air pressures are probably too high; I think they hook up great :dunno:


 I think the problem is that I can't control the rate at which my clutch engages very easily.

I dropped my pressures back down and stiffened the front sway up. Bsed on the rear tire sidewall flex I'm seeing in the videos, I think if I went any lower than 30 PSI, I might start dragging the wheel.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamZ4 said:


> if you're having issues with traction off the line with S04's then your rear air pressures are probably too high; I think they hook up great :dunno:


Agree. Much, much better then the Kumho Ecsta V700s!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> One of these days, I plan on heading up to a Test and Tune at Cecil County just to check it out, since I'm not far away. I'll let you know what the madness looks like.
> 
> Alex


Let us know.

I wonder how much to go up one week day and rent the place? Maybe a BMW drag day?


----------

